# Pearl shed!!!!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pearl, who came to us from a horrible situation back in July, has been battling severe stuck sheds and a skin infection. We had exhausted all efforts to treat her horrible skin which had looked like a shag carpet and her sores from the infection. We even switched her to several different types of substrate thinking perhaps she was allergic to certain dirts and barks... but nothing helped. No amount of soaking or oil rubs helped with her sheds either. Last week, I walked in to find her awake and see this BEAUTIFUL sight!!!! I was jumping for joy! Beautiful, smooth HEALTHY skin! and a huge poop! She hasn't ate since early Aug. so apparently that poop has been in there the whole time! She is slowly coming out of hibernation, she gets up and basks for about an hour daily now but then goes back into her hide, still not interested in any food but I am still so happy about her shed. She looked so miserable before.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yaaaay! You are doing such a great thing for so many little lost souls


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you BatGirl!


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 15, 2013)

If she grows, keep me in mind!


----------

